# Valet Magic - Detailing a Supercharged VXR8



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just thought I would post up some pics of a stunning car that you dont see many of that we finished yesterday :argie:

Chris the owner got in touch looking to revive the gloss and clarity of the paintwork.

On arrival:














































After its wash and decontamination stage the car was ready for machining:










Test wing:










Happy the right pad and polish was chosen the car then received its machine polishing stage and once protected it left looking like this:








































































































































The customer was over the moon and thats all that matters.

Plenty more write ups to follow as soon as I get time.

You can see daily updates on Face Book:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Valet-Magic/176383185726477

Thank You

Robbie


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

that car is just porn I always loved red cars when polished up properly


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Job


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Excellent job.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So Robbie pulls another one out of his Magic bag ..
Looking good bud ..


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning. There is a Yellow one of these driving around my way, they really stand out. What products were used if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Perfection mate. :argie:Just put my kidney on e-may in the hope of being able to afford to run one. The owner must be over the moon _when he floors it_ 
Daz


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love these

There's a black one that works near my office and it sounds immense and they look evil.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looking good a beast of a car


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys

Made a nice change as I have not worked on one of these before.

Robbie


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Great result  

These look amazing in silver too  lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work.
Ive done quite a few of these now. What pad and polish routine did you do for the stages on this Robbie? This paint can be quite finicky sometimes.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Great work! 

I have the same car even the same colour, that depth of shine is amazing! A few questions if you don't mind. Did you use a wax or a sealant? Which pad and polish did you use. Thanks


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome cars, good work!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

For Anyone who says vx are ****

This is why they aren't 

Awesome job buddy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

This car just confirms in my mind why I still like performance vauxhalls lol red is such a beaut to detail


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Great work. 

That is one seriously mean looking car!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

sweet potato pie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Lovely work.
> Ive done quite a few of these now. What pad and polish routine did you do for the stages on this Robbie? This paint can be quite finicky sometimes.


Cheers Marc :thumb:

Yes I found that one panel would be great and no problem but then another panel could be sticky as hell 

I used a Megs polishing pad with (when needed) a mix of Menz IP and Scholl S3.
The majority of the polishing was done via Hexlogic pad and IP then finished down fully with Menz 203s

I then used Gtechniq to protect.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

CGRD said:


> Great work!
> 
> I have the same car even the same colour, that depth of shine is amazing! A few questions if you don't mind. Did you use a wax or a sealant? Which pad and polish did you use. Thanks


Thanks.

I used a Megs polishing pad with (when needed) a mix of Menz IP and Scholl S3.
The majority of the polishing was done via Hexlogic pad and IP then finished down fully with Menz 203s

I then used Gtechniq to protect.

Robbie


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Cheers Marc :thumb:
> 
> Yes I found that one panel would be great and no problem but then another panel could be sticky as hell
> 
> ...


Yea cool. A lot of the VXR8's have been the same, and also having transport film lines when they first came into the country, but ones of late I've done have been ok.


----------



## LiamS77 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow, the shine and depth is excellent.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Yea cool. A lot of the VXR8's have been the same, and also having transport film lines when they first came into the country, but ones of late I've done have been ok.


I have another booked in soon so will see how it compares with this one :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. It look better than new.


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

One of my favourite cars. Great work:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking good! I've seen this car a fair amount of times!


----------

